# To keep developer deal or rescind?



## Yb2289 (Sep 28, 2018)

I attended a presentation on Saturday and ended up purchasing a 1BR during platinum season at HGVC Parc Soleil.  This gives me 4800 points every other year.  They also threw in 9,600 bonus points that will be available in 6 months.  All this for $19,500.  The maintenance fees are 956 every other year and 170 every year.
I have looked up the resale value for properties here and have come up with prices as low as 4K to as high as 22k.  My question is if this was a good deal from the developer that I should keep.  Or, should I rescind?  I have 10 days to rescind and I am currently on day 6.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 28, 2018)

Yb2289 said:


> I attended a presentation on Saturday and ended up purchasing a 1BR during platinum season at HGVC Parc Soleil.  This gives me 4800 points every other year.  They also threw in 9,600 bonus points that will be available in 6 months.  All this for $19,500.  The maintenance fees are 956 every other year and 170 every year.
> *I have looked up the resale value for properties here and have come up with prices as low as 4K to as high as 22k.*  My question is if this was a good deal from the developer that I should keep.  Or, should I rescind?  I have 10 days to rescind and I am currently on day 6.



You answer your own question with the bolded language.  If you can buy for $4,000, why pay more?

Rescind.

Others will chime in, but I believe you can buy this interval for considerably less than even the $4,000 price you saw.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 28, 2018)

The prices that HGVC charges = highway robbery... no matter how many bonus or HHonors points they throw at you.  Those points will disappear soon enuff and you will be left with a TS for which you paid way too much. *Resale* buyers get every perk that retail-buyers do, and HGVC treats them (us) just like retail-buyers, except only that it won't count toward elite-status (which even elites will tell you is not worth the extra $$).

The higher resale prices are from peep who sadly, do not understand that they can't sell a TS for anywhere close to what they paid for it. The low-end prices on Redweek, closed ebay auctions, and reputable brokers like www.sellingtimeshares.net and www.judikoz.com, are better reflections of reality.

IOW... RESCIND. Follow the instructions in the contract (near the end) to the letter, even through you may think there's a better way, and thank your lucky stars that you saved a ton of $$.

BTW, we think HGVC itself is a fairly consumer-friendly, super-flexible system. But you have to avoid the weasels in the sales-division. When they call you to try to get you to change your mind, don't answer the phone. If you do, don't engage in conversation. Just say: "Not gonna happen. <click>"
.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 28, 2018)

Recind. Then do your research on what’s best for you (is there a specific location you want, purchase price, maintenance fees per point, etc).


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Sep 28, 2018)

Agree with above - Rescind ASAP. Just search “HGVC” on EBay and you will find very good annual points deals for a lot less than they charged you for EOY points. All of the Orlando properties have good availability at almost all times of the year. It is NOT necessary to own there to get in there. If you prefer EOY, they are out there dirt cheap and Hilton usually does not gobble them back up. Look at ROFR.net and almost all EOY sales pass ROFR. In terms of bonus points, anything less than 20,000 is an insult.

Good luck!

Sean


----------



## Panina (Sep 28, 2018)

Welcome to Tug.  Rescind and save your money. I was able to obtain a 4800 point hgvc affiliate for free.  Where you purchased you can get it for less then $4000.  Best to stick around and learn as much as you can.


----------



## brp (Sep 28, 2018)

Yb2289 said:


> My question is if this was a good deal from the developer that I should keep.



To add on to the others. The answer (for HGVC- there are cases with other TS developers where this may not be the right answer) is that it is *never* a good deal from the developer.

I'm generally against absolutes like this. And someone could possibly find some example where this might not hold. However, it is so universally true here that I'm still willing to go with the absolute.

Rescind. Then use some of the substantial savings to become a TUG Member.

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 28, 2018)

I will agree with the rest and recommend you rescind and consider resale.

The bonus points are really just a rebate or discount on your purchase price.  In your case, you got twice the regular points so i would value those at twice the annual maintenance fee.  That is just a bit over 2K off the purchase.


----------



## DannyTS (Sep 28, 2018)

Yb2289 said:


> I attended a presentation on Saturday and ended up purchasing a 1BR during platinum season at HGVC Parc Soleil.  This gives me 4800 points every other year.  They also threw in 9,600 bonus points that will be available in 6 months.  All this for $19,500.  The maintenance fees are 956 every other year and 170 every year.
> I have looked up the resale value for properties here and have come up with prices as low as 4K to as high as 22k.  My question is if this was a good deal from the developer that I should keep.  Or, should I rescind?  I have 10 days to rescind and I am currently on day 6.


I do not believe that the 9600 bonus points are worth more than $2000 (i am being generous actually). But you can insert your own number. If you subtract this amount, you pay $17500 for 4800 points EOY. I doubt that you would have to pay more than 2500 for the same number of points resale.
You can also do better with the maintenance fees, they are not at the lower end of the range. I am paying $800 for 7000 platinum point every year. The only reason why you would want to pay more in maintenance fees is to have home resort priority. IMO that is worth nothing at Park Soleil since it is one of the easiest resorts to book on points.


----------



## Yb2289 (Sep 28, 2018)

Thank you all.  I am writing the letter tonight and heading to post office first thing in the morning.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 28, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> I do not believe that the 9600 bonus points are worth more than $2000 (i am being generous actually). But you can insert your own number. If you subtract this amount, you pay $17500 for 4800 points EOY. I doubt that you would have to pay more than 2500 for the same number of points resale.
> You can also do better with the maintenance fees, they are not at the lower end of the range. I am paying $800 for 7000 platinum point every year. The only reason why you would want to pay more in maintenance fees is to have home resort priority. IMO that is worth nothing at Park Soleil since it is one of the easiest resorts to book on points.


 
^^^^This^^^^

Unless you are buying into a particular resort to stay there for your home week, then I would look to get the most points per dollar you can. @GT75 has a great spreadsheet in the stickies above. If you are looking for a particular week in Hawaii at a particular resort, a particular winter/spring week one of the SW Florida Affiliate or a ski week at Valdoro or Park City, then low maintenance fees is the way to go.
Non Trump Tower Vegas (it's maintenance fees are high) or Sea World in Orlando are good price per point resorts. Vegas is great because the property taxes are so low that it can keep the cost down.

Welcome to the community. Pay the $15 and become a member. You access to some of the best reviews on the resorts. Stick around and learn some valuable information. It will help you choose the right unit for the right price.


----------



## GT75 (Sep 28, 2018)

Yb2289 said:


> Thank you all.  I am writing the letter tonight and heading to post office first thing in the morning.



Welcome to TUG.    Please make sure that you follow the instructions exactly and get all the people who signed the contract to sign the rescind letter.    Also, send the letter via certified mail so that you get a receipt that it was received. 

After that is done, you can then take your time and research to see if HGVC or another TS company meets your needs.


----------



## Yb2289 (Oct 2, 2018)

So I sent my letter in on Saturday.  Today, I’ve received two calls and a text from the sales person I worked with.  She is asking me to call her back to confirm the cancellation.  Does she really need to me to confirm or is this a gimmick to try to get me to keep it?


----------



## dayooper (Oct 2, 2018)

Yb2289 said:


> So I sent my letter in on Saturday.  Today, I’ve received two calls and a text from the sales person I worked with.  She is asking me to call her back to confirm the cancellation.  Does she really need to me to confirm or is this a gimmick to try to get me to keep it?



Gimmick. She wants another shot at trying to convince you to not recind.


----------



## Panina (Oct 2, 2018)

Yb2289 said:


> So I sent my letter in on Saturday.  Today, I’ve received two calls and a text from the sales person I worked with.  She is asking me to call her back to confirm the cancellation.  Does she really need to me to confirm or is this a gimmick to try to get me to keep it?


You do not need to call her.  She will try to convince you to change your mind. She will only make her commission if you stay in the deal.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 2, 2018)

The temptation is to be polite and return the call.
Resist the urge. The clock is now ticking on them.

If you must say something, just say: "She's dead, Jim."
Nothing else.
-- Source: Dr. McCoy, Star Trek

.


----------



## Chop999 (Oct 2, 2018)

I’m so glad that I found TUG. We just bought this same deal at the presentation yesterday (Las Palmeras in Orlando). We were told by the salesman that HGVC couldn’t be found on the secondary market because of ROFR. I plan to type the letter tonight to rescind and mail it when we get back home. Although I guess I could print it at the business office at HGVC Sea World where we are staying and mail it here locally. I’ve read so many posts and stickies on here that I am thoroughly confused. I would like to own 4800-7000 or so points for every year or would settle for EOY. I looked at the listings on here but now have no idea how to tell if it’s a good deal or not. My kids are 6 & 9 and love seaworld right now. I was thinking they may age up and outgrow it in a couple years so maybe somewhere like Universal would be good. The salesman told us they were building a new Universal just outside where Las Palmeras is located. So I honestly don’t really even know where to buy or if it even matters where my home Resort is or if it’s a big deal for us to buy Platinum if we frequently like to travel the first week or two of October (fall break for their school) which is outside that season. Panina I was going to send you a PM to see if you’d hold my hand through the process but I don’t want to be anyone’s burden. I’ll take all the help I can get though. And sorry to hijack a thread while adding a success story to it.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 2, 2018)

@Chop999, welcome to TUG.      First things first, get the rescind letter mailed first.      After that is done, you will have plenty of time to research what is best for you and your family.    You have come to the right place.      We have a wonderful group of HGVC users (which of course includes @Panina) who are all willing to help.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 2, 2018)

Chop999 said:


> I’m so glad that I found TUG. We just bought this same deal at the presentation yesterday (Las Palmeras in Orlando). We were told by the salesman that HGVC couldn’t be found on the secondary market because of ROFR. I plan to type the letter tonight to rescind and mail it when we get back home. Although I guess I could print it at the business office at HGVC Sea World where we are staying and mail it here locally. I’ve read so many posts and stickies on here that I am thoroughly confused. I would like to own 4800-7000 or so points for every year or would settle for EOY. I looked at the listings on here but now have no idea how to tell if it’s a good deal or not. My kids are 6 & 9 and love seaworld right now. I was thinking they may age up and outgrow it in a couple years so maybe somewhere like Universal would be good. The salesman told us they were building a new Universal just outside where Las Palmeras is located. So I honestly don’t really even know where to buy or if it even matters where my home Resort is or if it’s a big deal for us to buy Platinum if we frequently like to travel the first week or two of October (fall break for their school) which is outside that season. Panina I was going to send you a PM to see if you’d hold my hand through the process but I don’t want to be anyone’s burden. I’ll take all the help I can get though. And sorry to hijack a thread while adding a success story to it.



With a HGVC, the only time it matters where you stay is if you want the home season reservation window advantage. Unless you want a ski week at Valdoro/Park City, a fixed week at one of the SW Florida resorts or you want to be able to book at a high priority time (Spring Break, Christmas etc.).  Unless you plan in going to the Sea World resort most of the time (you would save the club booking fee if you book your home resort unit/season), it’s not that important your location. 

With 2 kids, you will want the 2 bedroom. I suggest buying platinum season. At each individual resort, HGVC charges the same maintenance fees per unit size, no matter the season. A regular 2 bedroom at the Boulevard is charged  $844 no matter the season. Whether it’s associated with 5000 points (gold) or 7000 (platinum), the maintenance fees are the same. The Sea World 2 bedroom is around $1100. 

Now, I’m not sure how hard it’s to book Sea World, but a Vegas 2 bedroom platinum has the best bang for your buck (unless you are counting Craigendarroach in Scotland). Sea World has great maintenance fees too. Just not as good as the Vegas properties.


----------



## Chop999 (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks @GT75. Btw, I paid for a membership but I’m not sure how to switch from guest. I found this site last night and read all night and went to a theme park all day so I’m exhausted. It’s highly possible I just missed an obvious link.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 2, 2018)

dayooper said:


> Now, I’m not sure how hard it’s to book Sea World



In general, the HGVC Orlando resorts are not hard to book during club season.    I personally wouldn't own there just to get "Home Week" advantage.   I do agree with the advise in your post.    Usually, @dayooper also points new users to our MF (maintenance fees) Sticky at the  top of our HGVC forum.    In there, you will find a spreadsheet with all of the MF/points sorted by lowest cost.   If you are going for lowest cost MFs, this is a very good resource.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 2, 2018)

Chop999 said:


> Btw, I paid for a membership but I’m not sure how to switch from guest.



You should have received a BBS member codeword which must be entered on the TUG web site.    If you have issues, please PM me or TUGBrian.


----------



## Chop999 (Oct 2, 2018)

dayooper said:


> With a HGVC, the only time it matters where you stay is if you want the home season reservation window advantage. Unless you want a ski week at Valdoro/Park City, a fixed week at one of the SW Florida resorts or you want to be able to book at a high priority time (Spring Break, Christmas etc.).  Unless you plan in going to the Sea World resort most of the time (you would save the club booking fee if you book your home resort unit/season), it’s not that important your location.
> 
> With 2 kids, you will want the 2 bedroom. I suggest buying platinum season. At each individual resort, HGVC charges the same maintenance fees per unit size, no matter the season. A regular 2 bedroom at the Boulevard is charged  $844 no matter the season. Whether it’s associated with 5000 points (gold) or 7000 (platinum), the maintenance fees are the same. The Sea World 2 bedroom is around $1100.
> 
> Now, I’m not sure how hard it’s to book Sea World, but a Vegas 2 bedroom platinum has the best bang for your buck (unless you are counting Craigendarroach in Scotland). Sea World has great maintenance fees too. Just not as good as the Vegas properties.



@dayooper Thanks for the advice. You’ve also brought up a point to consider...I’m 40 my wife is 35...kids are 6 and 9...the wife and I will vacation well beyond the ~12 years we have left with them. So does it matter where my home Resort is? Because I’m sure we won’t be coming to seaworld when we are empty nesters. Anyone feel free to chime in if you’ve been in my shoes.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 2, 2018)

Chop999 said:


> ... The salesman told us they were building a new Universal just outside where Las Palmeras is located.



It is true that Universal has bought ~575 acres to the North and East of Las Palmeras. There is speculation that it will be a new theme park, but no one knows for sure... it could just be a commercial complex and warehouses.



> I honestly don’t really even know where to buy or if it even matters where my home Resort is or if it’s a big deal for us to buy Platinum, if we frequently like to travel the first week or two of October (fall break for their school) which is outside that season...



It really matters not where you buy, since you can book virtually any HGVC resort at 9-months out (when all points are just points), unless you are intent on going to a high-demand locale (NYC, Honolulu or mountains in ski-season) for which you may want a home-week advantage (in your season, 12-9 months out). Orlando doesn't get a high-demand rating due to oversupply.

The real reason for wanting platinum is that MF's are based on size, not season, so platinum gets you more points per MF$ than does gold, silver or bronze. You'll pay a premium up front, but you could enhance your travels considerably over the long-haul.


----------



## magmue (Oct 2, 2018)

> The real reason for wanting platinum is that MF's are based on size, not season, so platinum gets you more points per MF$


And as a secondary reason, it is usually easier to resell a platinum week when you are ready to move on to something else than weeks in less desirable seasons.


----------



## Panina (Oct 2, 2018)

Chop999 said:


> @dayooper Thanks for the advice. You’ve also brought up a point to consider...I’m 40 my wife is 35...kids are 6 and 9...the wife and I will vacation well beyond the ~12 years we have left with them. So does it matter where my home Resort is? Because I’m sure we won’t be coming to seaworld when we are empty nesters. Anyone feel free to chime in if you’ve been in my shoes.


Get yourself familiar where hgvc properties are.  Do you find a location that you say wow I would go there at least 1/2 the time if I didn’t have to take the kids. Then you might want to consider purchasing there.

For me that is Marco Island, Fl and all but one of the hgvc properties I own are on Marco Island.  The one that isn’t on Marco Island is a week that has high points that I am not planning ever to use as my home property week.  It is just for trading within the hgvc system.


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Oct 2, 2018)

I completely agree with what everyone has said. I travel to Orlando a lot and have stayed at all four of the HGVC resorts there countless times. I even stayed in Las Palmeras back when it was a Westin. It will be the best location for Universal’s new theme park (it is happening), but it’s my least favorite Orlando resort. Points are a little higher, pool area not big or as family friendly, and staff more pretentious. It definitely still feels like a hotel and not a sprawling resort where you can park in front of your building. 

In Orlando, there is generally good availability even up to one week before your potential reservation. Now if you want to get a three bedroom unit you probably have to book several months out if you are traveling during holiday periods, but rarely will you find _no _availability. For resale you will get the best deal with Sea World. 7000 2br Platinum week ranges from $4k to $7k and MF are reasonable. 

My only pet peeve is at all of the Orlando resorts they will have a person guiding you to the check-in desk (where there is always a small waiting line) then over to the concierge area for a ‘parking pass’. They will small talk about why you’re visiting and offer information about the parks then always try to push you into “just a quick one hour presentation” owners update. I always politely preempt them and tell them I’m not interested, but they still try it every single time.  It’s always an extra step that wastes time especially if you’ve been traveling and just want to get to your room. Would much rather they have those extra two or three people able to check you in and give you keys rather than an extra slimy step.  

Sean


----------



## dayooper (Oct 2, 2018)

Chop999 said:


> Thanks @GT75. Btw, I paid for a membership but I’m not sure how to switch from guest. I found this site last night and read all night and went to a theme park all day so I’m exhausted. It’s highly possible I just missed an obvious link.



We did the Disney/Universal trip two years ago. Exhausting! Comedian Jim Gaffigan has a great bit on Disney and it’s spot on.


----------



## Chop999 (Oct 2, 2018)

@Panina I will definitely need to put some thought into a location. We live in Louisville, KY and most of our vacationing has revolved around our kids so much that it’s Destin and Orlando EOY. Our kid-free getaways have been mainly to the Caribbean on all inclusive w/airfare last minute Apple-style deals we find through a travel agency I follow on Facebook. So does it cost you more to have more MF’s (he called them HOA Fees in the presentation) on multiple properties you own rather than consolidated to one with higher points? Just wondering if there was an advantage I haven’t thought of. I’ve been looking on the resale list on here and looked at higher points rather than multiple smaller ones. Is it better to shop here or on say eBay or another reseller site in your opinion?

@Smclaugh99 The salesman also told me that Hilton is building a new resort right next to Las Palmeras. Literally across the parking lot is where he pointed. He said this was due to the “Universal 2” announcement. The area he pointed to was between Las Palmeras and Top Golf/Andretti’s. When we viewed from the 3 example rooms he showed that ground has been broken on the Univeral development and I could see excavators and haul trucks working. How much of what he told me was BS vs reality...who knows? And you’re right. I’ve looked at several seaworld deals on here and they seem to be the least. I guess I need to consider what in the world I would do in Orlando as a kid-free adult. I come down to Celebration/Kissimmee for the February auctions for my work but that’s on the company’s dime. I’ve been beat to hell this week on every roller coaster you can imagine, if I didn’t have kids I wouldn’t punish my body like this. Lol


----------



## Chop999 (Oct 2, 2018)

I really wish I had recorded him with my phone. He went through a lot of info super quick after wasting much of our appointment bragging on his accomplishments with guitar, Single A baseball, wife is an oral surgeon and he was the chief of radiology in NY but he makes more selling timeshares. I said ‘everything you just told me for the last hour and a half could be a lie for all I know and all I wanted was to see prices’. So he pulled in his manager and he talked even faster. I remember there was a part about discounted rooms and I assumed it was hotel stays but I could be wrong. I don’t see any of that in the paperwork he gave me. Glad to know I’m not the only person that went in with no intentions to buy but walked out with a “sucker” tat on my forehead. And thank God for you guys and this site!!!


----------



## Panina (Oct 2, 2018)

Chop999 said:


> @Panina So does it cost you more to have more MF’s (he called them HOA Fees in the presentation) on multiple properties you own rather than consolidated to one with higher points? Just wondering if there was an advantage I haven’t thought of. I’ve been looking on the resale list on here and looked at higher points rather than multiple smaller ones. Is it better to shop here or on say eBay or another reseller site in your opinion?



Many here will tell you get the most points you can get at the lowest mf’s.  If you will only be using your points for trading I agree.  If there is a place you want to go at least half the time I believe you should get it where and when you would want to go, if it is a harder place /time to trade into, even if it is worth less points and your mf is higher.  I overall believe buy where and when  you want to go. 

When I got my first hgvc week I got a 3400 point week for free. I wanted to try out the system and it was a place I liked to go.  I used it a few years and my other half decided he preferred Marco Island.  I found a new home for it, gifted it like it was gifted to me, to someone who wanted to try the system without having to have cash outlay.

One of my Marco Island weeks is worth 3500 points, some would say too few points for the mfs I pay. It is a fixed week that I will use most of the time. I got it for free from a fellow tugger.  Being I will use it and it was for free I am ok with paying a higher maintenance fee. 

Two others are winter flex weeks that I can get up to 7000 point per week. Most times I will use them but if not I have the option to convert to points. I purchased these as trading for prime weeks in the winter on Marco Island is hard.

The last one I use is for trading, 8400 points.  I went for the most points for the least amount of cost and reasonable mf.

In addition to getting one for free, I purchased two on eBay from the same reputable seller and one on tug marketplace from a reputable realtor.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 3, 2018)

Chop999 said:


> Just wondering if there was an advantage I haven’t thought of.



I think that @Panina response to your question is spot on.    I will just let you know that HGVC Florida Gulf and Atlantic affiliates (such as Eagles Nest, Surf Club on Marco Island and Plantation Beach Club at Indian River) are hard to trade into.    So, if you want to go there regularly, then it is best to own there. In fact the last time that I went there, I just ask if there were any opening for any property for my dates.

My portfolio is designed the same.    Some I have purchased, because I go there and need "Home Week" advantage (for example, skiing at Valdoro Mountain Lodge in Breckenridge and Sunrise Lodge in Park City).   Others, I just utilize the points for club season bookings.      That is the beauty of the flexibility of the HGVC system.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 3, 2018)

two more in one post!  fantastic!


----------



## Remy (Oct 3, 2018)

I wouldn't buy Valdoro for a ski week. Ski weeks, including Christmas, are relatively easy to come by if you are even mildly persistent, but for some reason the myth is perpetuated that one needs to own there. I'm on my third Christmas week in as many years, this year in a 3 BR. Couple the availability at ~4 months out with the largely fixed week setup, and it becomes evident owning there isn't worth the premium on MFs. I don't own there anymore, however I'll be visiting 4 times this ski season with my Vegas ownership.


----------



## GTLINZ (Oct 4, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> It is true that Universal has bought ~575 acres to the North and East of Las Palmeras. There is speculation that it will be a new theme park, but no one knows for sure... it could just be a commercial complex and warehouses.
> 
> It really matters not where you buy, since you can book virtually any HGVC resort at 9-months out (when all points are just points), unless you are intent on going to a high-demand locale (NYC, Honolulu or mountains in ski-season) for which you may want a home-week advantage (in your season, 12-9 months out). Orlando doesn't get a high-demand rating due to oversupply.
> 
> The real reason for wanting platinum is that MF's are based on size, not season, so platinum gets you more points per MF$ than does gold, silver or bronze. You'll pay a premium up front, but you could enhance your travels considerably over the long-haul.



Perfectly said. As stated above, Orlando does have oversupply. You should have NO issues booking 9 months out or less in a 2br or less. The 3brs units are less plentiful - so when booking those I always do it 9 months out to make sure I got one.


----------



## GTLINZ (Oct 4, 2018)

One thing the sales weasels do not make clear is that affiliates are different. We got excited about access to the FL beach properties on Marco, Sanibel, Captiva and Indian River after our presentation (we bought a sampler and rescinded that after finding TUG and bought resale) - then we found out that they are much harder to get. The reason is that an owner does NOT have to be a part of HGVC, and even if they are they have their week to use by default - unlike with our points system you own no week - you just have a head start 9-12 months about to book an ENTIRE week WITH THE UNIT SIZE YOU OWN at your home resort.  So somebody had to turn in their week (or perhaps the resort can turn in weeks they might own) - this all leading to limited inventory. You also cannot watch it online - you have to call into HGVC.  We have booked at Marco, Sanibel, Ft Myers and Indian River - but it is a lot of work.

So if you want to go to a FL affiliate property often, you are better off to buy there - as others have stated.


----------



## Panina (Oct 4, 2018)

GTLINZ said:


> One thing the sales weasels do not make clear is that affiliates are different. We got excited about access to the FL beach properties on Marco, Sanibel, Captiva and Indian River after our presentation (we bought a sampler and rescinded that after finding TUG and bought resale) - then we found out that they are much harder to get. The reason is that an owner does NOT have to be a part of HGVC, and even if they are they have their week to use by default - unlike with our points system you own no week - you just have a head start 9-12 months about to book an ENTIRE week WITH THE UNIT SIZE YOU OWN at your home resort.  So somebody had to turn in their week (or perhaps the resort can turn in weeks they might own) - this all leading to limited inventory. You also cannot watch it online - you have to call into HGVC.  We have booked at Marco, Sanibel, Ft Myers and Indian River - but it is a lot of work.
> 
> So if you want to go to a FL affiliate property often, you are better off to buy there - as others have stated.


Plus most of the Florida affiliates (except Charter Club)also have the option of being members of II and can trade there.


----------



## GTLINZ (Oct 4, 2018)

Panina said:


> Plus most of the Florida affiliates (except Charter Club)also have the option of being members of II and can trade there.



I agree - that is a bonus. I have access to Interval also and like it much better than RCI.


----------



## Panina (Oct 6, 2018)

Chop999 said:


> I’m so glad that I found TUG. We just bought this same deal at the presentation yesterday (Las Palmeras in Orlando). We were told by the salesman that HGVC couldn’t be found on the secondary market because of ROFR. I plan to type the letter tonight to rescind and mail it when we get back home. Although I guess I could print it at the business office at HGVC Sea World where we are staying and mail it here locally. I’ve read so many posts and stickies on here that I am thoroughly confused. I would like to own 4800-7000 or so points for every year or would settle for EOY. I looked at the listings on here but now have no idea how to tell if it’s a good deal or not. My kids are 6 & 9 and love seaworld right now. I was thinking they may age up and outgrow it in a couple years so maybe somewhere like Universal would be good. The salesman told us they were building a new Universal just outside where Las Palmeras is located. So I honestly don’t really even know where to buy or if it even matters where my home Resort is or if it’s a big deal for us to buy Platinum if we frequently like to travel the first week or two of October (fall break for their school) which is outside that season. Panina I was going to send you a PM to see if you’d hold my hand through the process but I don’t want to be anyone’s burden. I’ll take all the help I can get though. And sorry to hijack a thread while adding a success story to it.


You are welcome to pm message me, never a burden. I will be glad to help you.


----------



## smokyhill (Oct 6, 2018)

They offered us 7000 EOY points for around $19,000.00 a few years back. We ended up buying 2 4800 EY Platinum units resale (9600 total points) for less than $1.00 a point. For us, we've found out 9600 every year is just too many to use every single year. Since you can borrow forward, we're probably going to end up selling our 4800 Sea World unit. Look around and don't get in a hurry and you should easily be able to find something for less than $1.00 a point. I do think you'll enjoy HGVC as all of the resorts we've visited so far are very nice. Good luck.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 8, 2018)

Remy said:


> I wouldn't buy Valdoro for a ski week. Ski weeks, including Christmas, are relatively easy to come by if you are even mildly persistent, but for some reason the myth is perpetuated that one needs to own there. I'm on my third Christmas week in as many years, this year in a 3 BR. Couple the availability at ~4 months out with the largely fixed week setup, and it becomes evident owning there isn't worth the premium on MFs. I don't own there anymore, however I'll be visiting 4 times this ski season with my Vegas ownership.



I am assuming that you are very flexible with your bookings but I am glad that this is working for you.   I know that @PigsDad is also able to utilize booking Valdoro during open season because he lives very close and has a flexible schedule.    I don't know if you are within driving distance of Valdoro from Kansas but that would make a difference.     I sure don't recommend purchasing Valdoro unless you need to because they have some of the highest MF/point in the HGVC system.   I think that for me owning a ski week there is very worthwhile because it makes booking much easier and I am able to get the week(s) that I want.     I will be going 3 times to Breckenridge this year and I went 3 times last year (maybe we will be there at the same time).    I just wouldn't want to set expectations too high for someone unfamiliar with booking Valdoro.

You do make some very good points, it all depends how persistent someone is and I think how flexible.


----------



## soldieroverhere (Oct 26, 2018)

Yb2289 said:


> I attended a presentation on Saturday and ended up purchasing a 1BR during platinum season at HGVC Parc Soleil.  This gives me 4800 points every other year.  They also threw in 9,600 bonus points that will be available in 6 months.  All this for $19,500.  The maintenance fees are 956 every other year and 170 every year.
> I have looked up the resale value for properties here and have come up with prices as low as 4K to as high as 22k.  My question is if this was a good deal from the developer that I should keep.  Or, should I rescind?  I have 10 days to rescind and I am currently on day 6.




Hey YB, I just purchases my Hilton TS from the Vegas location and went to a different one earlier then the Hilton one in order to get my discount on the hotel/resort. Sadly I did sign up for it because I thought it was a good deal, but after getting home, getting on tug and reading the forums,  I really could not justify that much money plus maint fees on top of the 17.5% interest rate. Thanks to TUG they saved my life I am about to recind the contract since I am on the last day and am going to mail it via certified mail with return receipt requested. I was able to find perforated page with the notice of cancellation in one of the books that they gave me with the address already in there so there is no confusion as to which address to use. It was buried deep into one of the handbooks and on the page it stated, "THE PROSPECTIVE PURCHASER MUST BE PROVIDED A HARD COPY OF THIS NOTICE OF CANCELLATION AT THE TIME OF SIGNING." I'm using their copy so there will not be any misunderstandings. 

I'm curious as to how quickly everything was refunded back into your account with the down payment etc..?


----------



## Chop999 (Oct 26, 2018)

soldieroverhere said:


> Hey YB, I just purchases my Hilton TS from the Vegas location and went to a different one earlier then the Hilton one in order to get my discount on the hotel/resort. Sadly I did sign up for it because I thought it was a good deal, but after getting home, getting on tug and reading the forums,  I really could not justify that much money plus maint fees on top of the 17.5% interest rate. Thanks to TUG they saved my life I am about to recind the contract since I am on the last day and am going to mail it via certified mail with return receipt requested. I was able to find perforated page with the notice of cancellation in one of the books that they gave me with the address already in there so there is no confusion as to which address to use. It was buried deep into one of the handbooks and on the page it stated, "THE PROSPECTIVE PURCHASER MUST BE PROVIDED A HARD COPY OF THIS NOTICE OF CANCELLATION AT THE TIME OF SIGNING." I'm using their copy so there will not be any misunderstandings.
> 
> I'm curious as to how quickly everything was refunded back into your account with the down payment etc..?



Hello @soldieroverhere and glad you found TUG in time to save $$$. From my experience earlier this month, the money was refunded into my account at within one week. I sent mine from Orlando to Orlando though so it was next day delivery. It is all dependent on what your payment method was though. A check had a longer waiting period for return. I called the contract manager whose card was included in my contract documents and was treated very well and given very quick answers. HGVC was professional throughout and I wasn’t contacted by my salesperson. Take $15 of that money you saved and sign up to be a member of TUG. You’ll learn a lot here by researching and asking questions as you begin to shop the resale market and it is well worth the small fee.


----------

